# my 95 gxe..finally got pics what yall think?



## Infamuz Bizzy (Jun 22, 2004)

well i have a 95 nissan sentra gxe i finally uploaded the pics online so here they are.. im just starting i still need to get rims, tints, and mke the chrome grill well here ya go

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/655618

please tell me what yall think? be honest im scared of going to the races down here in miami kuz i think i might get ragged on i dont wanna feel embaressed


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

This should be in the Members rides section and Street racing is NOT allowed here on nissan forums.......What does this have to do with the B14 chassis?


----------



## Infamuz Bizzy (Jun 22, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> This should be in the Members rides section and Street racing is NOT allowed here on nissan forums.......What does this have to do with the B14 chassis?


oh man im so sorry i didnt notice i was on the b14 chassis im really sorry


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

YO infamous... nice ride... what are ur plans 4 her?

im in miami too... im selling my b14 se-r wheels for 150 plus stocks if ur interested.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks good !

should look into gettin stealth corners and headlights to match your car !


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea, ide be scared to race in miami too..theres ALOT of shit that not many people can mess with down there


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

not that bad
ive seen much worse
just stay away from the rice


----------



## Infamuz Bizzy (Jun 22, 2004)

hey well thanks for the comments.. so far im starting on doing my custom grill,i just got my clear corners 2day from procarparts and im getting my 5% tints done this weekend... i purchased 2 more 12's mtx 6000 to go with another identical amp i have laying in my room so yea thats whats gonna be done in the next week or two :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

take my advice while your still stock...save $ on all the bullshit and start saving for TURBO if you ever wanna go FAST.


----------



## flyguy4386 (Jun 24, 2004)

Not bad, I would strongly urge you however, to lose the speaker in the glove compartment. Just my opinion.


----------

